
Hofstadter's Law - jnaour
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hofstadter%27s_law
======
mathattack
Hofstadter's Law will regularly reappear on Hacker News even when taking into
account the audience's knowledge of Hofstadter's Law. :-)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2260718](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2260718)

